# Die neuen Kania Twenty sind da



## H1man (21. November 2013)

Heute ist " unser "  neues Twenty eingetroffen. Mitlerweile das 2..Ein Traum in grün. Wiegt mit Pedalen und 165g Vorbau jetzt 7700g ! Leider schneit es jetzt 

Gruß aus Ostwestfalen


----------



## DianaD80 (21. November 2013)

Sehr schön!
Dachte die gibts nur in weiß und blau?
24er wird bei uns in ein paar Jahren auch ein Kania (außer es gibt bis dahin andere Alternativen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (21. November 2013)

nette Basis  ich würde die Schnellspanner gegen feste Achsen tauschen...


----------



## michfisch (21. November 2013)

Warum??


----------



## H1man (21. November 2013)

Als erstes tausche ich das Schaltwerk und die Pedale....die Pedale wiegen 295g....das Schaltwerk habe ich noch nicht gewogen ist mir aber zu lang...


----------



## Fortis76 (21. November 2013)

Hallo ist das schon das 2014 Modell?


----------



## trifi70 (21. November 2013)

H1man schrieb:


> Als erstes tausche ich das Schaltwerk und die  Pedale....die Pedale wiegen 295g....das Schaltwerk habe ich noch nicht  gewogen ist mir aber zu lang...


Schau, gegen was. Die Bedienkräfte steigen oft an gegenüber den verbauten eher preiswerten Schaltwerken... Würde deshalb vor dem Umbau testen lassen, ob bedienbar von der Kraft her.

michfisch: vermutlich wegen der Gefahr, dass andere Kinder aus "Spieltrieb" an den Spannern rumfummeln...

fortis: die kommen erst im März, dann als Small und Large


----------



## H1man (21. November 2013)

Welches Modell das ist kann ich nicht sagen. Habe es in Einzelteilen bekommen, da unser Sohn übermorgen Geburtstag hat und bei Kania keine Zeit war es noch zu montieren und rechtzeitig zu verschicken...
 @trifi70 habe das letzte gegen ein altes 600er getauscht das klappte ganz gut.


----------



## trifi70 (21. November 2013)

Ja, "alt" klingt gut. Die aktuellen RR-Schaltwerke von Shimano die ich hier liegen habe, haben allesamt ne stramme Feder. Gar nicht gut.


----------



## Y_G (22. November 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Warum??



Weil ich immer Angst hätte das da mal jemand dran spielt und er/sie dann mit einem losen VR fährt. Außerdem ist es leichter


----------



## michfisch (22. November 2013)

Feste Achsen sind leichter?? niemals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (22. November 2013)

Spannachsen sind leichter (keine Vollachse!). Noch etwas leichter ist die Konstruktion am CNOC, allerdings hätte ich da an größeren Rädern mit entsprechend höheren wirkenden Kräften Bedenken.


----------



## Y_G (22. November 2013)

Spannachsen sind deutlich leichter...


----------



## trolliver (22. November 2013)

Die Spannachsen sind leichter, weil der Schnellspannhebel sowie der Exzenter fehlen. Ansonsten sind die Achsen ja gleich. Kindern montiere ich auch keine Schnellspanner, aus dem gleichen Grund wie Y_G.


----------



## Roelof (22. November 2013)

die da find ich ja ganz nett...

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...er-skyline-9-gramm-stk-71662596?adId=71662596


----------



## trolliver (22. November 2013)

Die hast du noch nicht??


----------



## Roelof (23. November 2013)

Nein. Vertragen sich mit den Scheibenbremsen nicht ao ganz. Ich fahre inzwischen fast auf allen Bikes die Titanspanner mit Carbonhebel. Kosten wenig,   halten gut, sind leicht und hübsch... nur am Scalpel hab ich hinten eine Schraubachse aus Titan (12g) :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (2. Dezember 2013)

Bin zufaellig auf folgenden Haendler gestossen:
http://followmestore.de/bike/fahrraeder/kinder-fahrraeder/

Gibt fuer die meisten Kaniabikemodelle 2 Wochen lieferzeit an, und hat das *Twentyfour Team small* in *blau* anscheinend sogar auf Lager!
http://followmestore.de/bike/fahrra...der/7703/kaniabikes-twentyfour-team-2013?c=48

Wer sowas noch fuer Weihnachten sucht, hier koennte es vielleicht noch klappen! Viel Glueck!


----------



## DoctorCol (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die nach monatelanger Vorbestellung letzte Woche das Kania 20 (Team) in Weiß von einem Händler zugeschickt bekommen haben. Bin soweit mit den Teilen und der Vormontage bis auf eine Kleinigkeit zufrieden. Das Rad bekommt meine Tochter (fast 5) mit der Aussicht auf Wechsel zu ihrem Bruder (1,5) in 3-4 Jahren. Gewünscht wurde so eine rosa Puky Lilliefee Schleuder und damit sich mein und ihr Wunsch irgendwo auf der Mitte treffen, hab ich das Rad (reversibel wegen Bruder) etwas "weiblicher" gemacht.
Wirklich schön gelungene Blumenaufkleber auf den Rahmen gepappt, die (rosa)roten Dorcus mini Pedalen montiert und rosa Zughüllen aufgezogen.

Soweit OK, jetzt liebäugele ich noch mit einer roten Salsa Lip Lock Sattelklemme und bin etwas wegen des Durchmessers verunsichert. Sattelstütze hat ja 27,2...Außendurchmesser am Rahmen sind von mir gemessene 32,0. Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass ich dafür eine 32er Klemme brauche?

Danke


----------



## siq (3. Dezember 2013)

mach bloss nicht zu rosa. Das wächst sich ab 5Jahren (zum Glück) relativ rasch wieder heraus  Unsere konnte irgend wann mal so ab 6 dann plötzlich gar kein rosa mehr leiden, obwohl vorher fast alles was rosa war, hätte sofort gekauft werden müssen.


----------



## trolliver (3. Dezember 2013)

Sind ja Aufkleber, lassen sich also jederzeit ändern. Ich werd's mir für Töchterchen merken.


----------



## trifi70 (3. Dezember 2013)

32 klingt sinnig bei 27,2er Stütze. Aufkleber sind die beste Idee und sollten die Kinderradhersteller in verschiedenen Designs gleich beilegen


----------



## DoctorCol (3. Dezember 2013)

Danke, dann werde ich mal aus der bunten Bucht so eine rote Klemme in 32 mm ziehen.

Und wegen Rosa, das wird bestimmt (hoffentlich) verschwinden. Der Umbau der Teile ist ja schnell gemacht, allein die 46 Aufkleber haben so einen satanischen Kleber...da werde ich eines Tages mit Chemie ran müssen.

Hat jemand noch einen guten Tipp was Schutzfolie für den Rahmen angeht? Ich würde gerne an ein paar exponierten Stellen den Lack überkleben, damit das Rad nicht so schnell aussieht, wie ihr CNOC!


----------



## trolliver (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe beim CNOC Autoschutzfolie, gibtt's in jedem Autozubehörladen, in der Bucht oder sonstwo im Internet, genommen. Das war eine ganz schöne Arbeit, ich habe allerdings auch den kompletten Rahmen abgeklebt. Das Rad hat keinen Lackkratzer, obwohl Philipp alles andere als zimperlich damit umgeht.


----------



## Taurus1 (3. Dezember 2013)

Frag einfach bei so einem Auto-Folien Typ, ob der vielleicht noch irgendwo ein Reststück in weiß oder durchsichtig liegen hat. Gibt es dann für einen 5er für die Kaffeekasse und du kannst es dir passend zurechtschneiden.


----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Geo-Daten der für Frühling 2014 erwarteten neuen Twenty Small und Large sind jetzt online. 2013er Geo zum Vergleich dabei. Large ist etwas größer, Small einen Tick kleiner als die 2013er. Differenz zwischen beiden ist 3cm in der Oberrohrlänge und 4,5cm in der Überstandshöhe. Das Small hat ein 1cm tiefer liegendes Tretlager (Absenkung 4cm statt 3cm beim 2013er und 2014er Large).


----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2013)

Klingt gut. Der Unterschied ist größer als bei Isla, dort ein Zoll bei der Rahmenhöhe. Könnte fast an Moskito oder Velotraum rankommen von der Größe her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (4. Dezember 2013)

Das 20er small hat ne höhere Überstandshöhe wie das aus 2013.
Ich hoffe das passt dann für einen 108 cm Zwerg.
Obwohl, bis das dann lieferbar ist brauch ich ein 24er


----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2013)

Nee, laut Angabe 465 vs. 480. Also schon einen Tick kleiner. Die Angabe der Steuerrohrlänge ist allerdings unplausibel...


----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2013)

Wo sind die Daten denn online? Auf Kaniabikes.eu sehe ich sie nicht. Dort ist allerdings die Überstandshöhe des 2013er Twenty mit 460mm angegeben, also etwas niedriger als das des small.


----------



## Fortis76 (5. Dezember 2013)

Die Daten sind auf http://www.kaniabikes.com/ zu sehen.
Und das 2013 twenty hat wie trolliver geschrieben hat 460 mm Überstandshöhe.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Dezember 2013)

.com ist nicht die Herstellerseite. Unter kaniabikes.eu und "SHOP" wird verlinkt auf http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/KANIABIKES

Dort steht Überstand 2013er "ca. 480". Muss ich so glauben, da ich keins zum Nachmessen da habe... Zum Nachforschen/fragen fehlt mir derzeit leider die Muße...


----------



## trolliver (5. Dezember 2013)

Dann widerspricht sich aber die Shopseite mit der Herstellerseite (...eu), wo 460mm für das 2013er Modell angegeben sind.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Wenn keiner mal nachmisst, werden wir es nicht erfahren.

Die Messung an sich ist allerdings fehleranfällig: ob der steil ansteigenden Oberrohre bei den Kinderrädern ist entscheidend wo man misst. Also unter der Sattelspitze (sinnfrei), 5 cm davor oder 10 cm davor? Ich denke mal, so erklären sich auch etwaige Differenzen auf den Shopseiten.


----------



## js75 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe schnell mal nachgemessen, bei komplett eingefahrenen Sattel (niedrigste Stufe).
Die Überstandshöhe ist beim 2013er 460mm genau am Ende der Sattelspitze.
5cm vor Sattelspitze 480mm


----------



## Fortis76 (5. Dezember 2013)

Dann bleibt die Frage welcher Wert beim 2014er zum Vergleich 2013er gilt!
Habe gesehen, dass man jetzt über den Online Shop die 2014er Modelle vorbestellen kann.

Jetzt mal ne Frage an euch lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom Basic auf das Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, wenn es Dir ums Gewicht geht, nimm gleich das Team. Du bekommst direkt leichtere Laufräder und Reifen. Später Abspecken wird teurer. 

Danke fürs Nachmessen. Insgesamt doch plausibel, oder?


----------



## trolliver (5. Dezember 2013)

Dann ist die Angabe auf der ...eu-Seite zum alten Modell falsch. Dort sind 460mm 5cm vor der Sattelspitze angegeben.

Mir wäre es allerdings egal. Wenn ich bis Ostern ein Rad brauchte, wäre das Twenty in der ganz engen Auswahl.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Dezember 2013)

Du hast recht. Die neuen von mir verlinkten Daten von Hr. Fischer passen in diesem Punkt nicht zu dem, was er vorher (und immer noch) beim 2013er stehen hat.

Wenn ich das Moskito nicht im Keller stehen hätte, wäre die Order fürs Kania wohl schon raus. Ich kauf ja lieber etwas früher und habs schon da wenn ichs wirklich brauche.


----------



## Fortis76 (5. Dezember 2013)

Die Team-Version gibt es nicht in blau, wobei das giftgrün auch was her macht.
Immer diese Entscheidungen 

Edit: Vor lauter lauter, das small gibt es nicht in blau, hat mit Team oder basic nichts zu tun.


----------



## trolliver (5. Dezember 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Moskito nicht im Keller stehen hätte, wäre die Order fürs Kania wohl schon raus. Ich kauf ja lieber etwas früher und habs schon da wenn ichs wirklich brauche.



So wird's mir mit 24" bzw. dem ersten 26" gehen. Hoffentlich bereue ich es nicht... Glaube aber nicht.


----------



## Fortis76 (5. Dezember 2013)

So habe jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und ein Kania 20" Team small in grün bestellt.
Jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken. Beides nicht gerade meine bevorzugten Aktivitäten  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## js75 (5. Dezember 2013)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> So habe jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und ein Kania 20" Team small in grün bestellt.
> Jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken. Beides nicht gerade meine bevorzugten Aktivitäten  .


Richtige Entscheidung. Ich hatte im Sep. auch das 2013er Team in grün bestellt, obwohl ich die Farbe vorher nie sah. Habe es vor ein paar Tagen bekommen. Es gibt zwar schönere Grüntöne, aber sieht trotzdem super aus .
Und 80 Aufpreis für 500gr. Gewichtsverlust ist meiner Meinung nach sehr OK. (übrigens keine Abweichung von den Herstellerangaben beim Gewicht -  7.5kg).


----------



## [email protected] (5. Dezember 2013)

Letztes WE habe ich auch die Infos mit den zusätzlichen Farben Grün und Orange bekommen und gleich ein grünes 20er bestellt.
Das Orange soll relativ dunkel werden, finde ich persönlich nicht so schön.

Von small und large als 20er wurde mir nichts erzählt.

Allerdings soll es eine dritte Option beim Laufradsatz geben.

Im Moment steht auf der Website das Basic sowie Team ein Altus Schaltwerk bekommen, ist sicherlich ein Fehler, das Team soll mit Alivio Schaltwerk kommen.

Im Januar sollen die Informationen zu den 2014er kommen mit Bildern der Prototypen.

Ob es ein Team oder Basic wird weis ich selber noch nicht, im Endeffekt sind 400 eh schon viel für ein Kinderfahrrad, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Schaltwerk kann man so mal schnell wechseln, Reifen und Kette müssen sowieso irgenwann neu.

Einzig ein beserer Radlaufsatz würde mich  überzeugen ein bisschen mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Floh (5. Dezember 2013)

Hm, was ist an dem Kania-LRS auszusetzen? Ich habe mir einen gekauft. 1200 Gramm, sehr leicht laufende Naben, gut eingespeicht... ? Also einen wesentlich leichteren 20 Zoll Laufradsatz habe ich noch nicht gesehen für den Preis.


----------



## Roelof (5. Dezember 2013)

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist gut aber bei weitem nicht  high end. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## [email protected] (5. Dezember 2013)

Ordentliche Speichen ala Sapim, Alu Nippel, etc. wäen ein Anfang bei 200


----------



## trifi70 (5. Dezember 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Einzig ein beserer Radlaufsatz würde mich  überzeugen ein bisschen mehr auszugeben.


Ist doch beim Team der Fall. Ein Großteil der Gewichtseinsparung vom Team gehen auf LRS und Reifen. Es geht beim LRS aber noch mehr, allerdings werden die Felgen dann sehr schmal. Anruf bei Hr. Fischer von Kaniabikes ist vermutlich die einfachste Variante, Sonderwünsche zu realisieren.


----------



## trolliver (5. Dezember 2013)

Für 200 Euro läßt sich natürlich annähernd ein high End LRS realisieren. Muß man halt selbst speichen. Wie Trifi schon sagte: die Felgen werden sehr schmal, unter anderem mit Folgen für V-Brakes, siehe mein Thread. Geht aber.


   @Roelof  Du läufst außer Konkurrenz....


----------



## Roelof (5. Dezember 2013)

@trolliver: Ich bin dir wohl zu billig...


----------



## trolliver (5. Dezember 2013)

Billig nich, aber du baust einen Zeitfahrrenner, der hier weniger interessant ist für die meisten.


----------



## fibm (28. Dezember 2013)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> So habe jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und ein Kania 20" Team small in grün bestellt.
> Jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken. Beides nicht gerade meine bevorzugten Aktivitäten  .



Ich möchte meiner Tochter auch das Twenty Team holen. 
Mit der Verfügbarkeit scheint das ja schwierig zu sein.
Soll ich vorbestellen oder warten bis auf kaniabikes/Shop wieder was verfügbar ist.
Klappt das mit Vorbestellen?

Wo finde ich Info´s über die 2014 Modell und Farben?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe bestellt und eine Mail bekommen, dass ich erst Anfang Februar zahlen muss. Es wird aber schon sofort reserviert. Also um sicher zu gehen eines zu bekommen, sollte man doch den Weg des vorbestellen nehmen.
Infos findest du auf der Homepage www.kaniabikes.de .

Gerade gesehen, dass die Lieferung voraussichtlich Ende April ist, als ich bestellt habe hieß es noch März. 
Entweder sind die ersten schon wieder ausverkauft oder die Lieferung verzögert sich.


----------



## fibm (29. Dezember 2013)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Ich habe bestellt und eine Mail bekommen, dass ich erst Anfang Februar zahlen muss. Es wird aber schon sofort reserviert. Also um sicher zu gehen eines zu bekommen, sollte man doch den Weg des vorbestellen nehmen.
> Infos findest du auf der Homepage www.kaniabikes.de .
> 
> Gerade gesehen, dass die Lieferung voraussichtlich Ende April ist, als ich bestellt habe hieß es noch März.
> Entweder sind die ersten schon wieder ausverkauft oder die Lieferung verzögert sich.



Danke,

Wo soll ich reservieren?

Es gibt www.kaniabikes.de, dass  linkt auf www.kaniabikes.com ist wohl ein Einzelhandel.
und dann gibt es noch die Herstellerseite www.kaniabikes.eu, die haben auch einen Shop http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/KANIABIKES.
Dieser Shop ist aber wohl nicht ganz up to date und man findet auch keine 2014 bikes.

Fibm


----------



## Fortis76 (29. Dezember 2013)

Auf meinen Link gehen und dann auf Shop. Dort habe ich bestellt. Ist direkt bei Kania.


----------



## trifi70 (29. Dezember 2013)

kaniabikes.de ist NICHT direkt Kania. Schaut am besten in die Händlerliste bei *kaniabikes.eu* und versucht, ob von denen jemand was da hat bzw. bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt besorgen kann. Die neuen Modelle Twenty Small und Large kommen erst zu Ostern.


----------



## Fortis76 (29. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin auf den Shop von kaniabikes.de (=kaniabikes.com) und habe dort bestellt und die Antwortmail kam von Stefan Vogel, also
denke ich doch dass es direkt von Kaniabikes ist. Aber so genau kenne ich die Zusammenhänge jetzt nicht.


----------



## DoctorCol (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe Weihnachten erfolgreich mein Kania Twenty an meine Tochter übergeben und bin froh, dass ich mit dem Umbau vom weißen Team auf das Modell "Flowerpower" ihren Nerv getroffen habe. Sie fuhr zuletzt ein 16er Hotrock, was ich vor ewigen Zeiten total blauäugig als erstes Rad bei meinem Bikehändler gekauft hatte. Damit ist sie nie wirklich glücklich geworden, Gewicht, Bremse(n) und unglückliche Geometrie bremsten den Fahrspaß. Das 14er Isla als Nachkauf war nun hoffnungslos zu klein und um so mehr freute mich, dass sie aufstieg und sofort soverän losfuhr!!!


----------



## Roelof (31. Dezember 2013)

Lauter Hippie Gummi Gänseblümchen....


----------



## michfisch (2. Januar 2014)

Sieht schick aus, sind die Kurbeln kurz genug? Schaltwerk sieht auch ellenlang aus.
Was hat das Teil den gekostet?
Gruss M


----------



## DoctorCol (2. Januar 2014)

Mit den Kurbeln gibt es keine Probleme, aber das Schaltwerk ist ein echter Knackpunkt. Dem fehlen nur noch wenige cm bis zum Boden. Bei 20 Zoll ist so eine Käfiglänge abstrus. Bilde mir ein hier im Forum gelesen zu haben, dass ein Sora RR Schaltwerk (ggf. kurzer Käfig) den gleichen Dienst tut. Zumal das jetzige Schaltwerk in den oberen 2 Gänge sehr schwerfällig schaltet und meine Tochter für jeden Schaltvorgang immer noch eine technische Zeichnung braucht ;-)
Kann das mit dem Sora Schaltwerk hier jemand von den Experten bestätigen?

DoctorCol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (2. Januar 2014)

DoctorCol schrieb:


> Mit den Kurbeln gibt es keine Probleme, aber das Schaltwerk ist ein echter Knackpunkt. Dem fehlen nur noch wenige cm bis zum Boden. Bei 20 Zoll ist so eine Käfiglänge abstrus. Bilde mir ein hier im Forum gelesen zu haben, dass ein Sora RR Schaltwerk (ggf. kurzer Käfig) den gleichen Dienst tut. Zumal das jetzige Schaltwerk in den oberen 2 Gänge sehr schwerfällig schaltet und meine Tochter für jeden Schaltvorgang immer noch eine technische Zeichnung braucht ;-)
> Kann das mit dem Sora Schaltwerk hier jemand von den Experten bestätigen?
> 
> DoctorCol


Hi,
dass ist völlig Latte, welches Schaltwerk du nimmst. Da hinten ist wohl eine Kassette 34er drauf, da bist du schon an so ein langen Arm gebunden. Meine Kleine fährt ein 105er Schaltwerk mit kurzem Arm und ner 28er Kassette, mehr braucht kein Mensch ( meine Meinung) außer im Hochgebirge.
Gruss M


----------



## michfisch (2. Januar 2014)

mach doch noch mal ein Bild von der anderen Seite
Gruss M


----------



## trolliver (2. Januar 2014)

Sora nicht, aber Philipp fährt auch ein RR-Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig und 28Z als größtem von 8 Ritzeln. Die RR-Schaltwerke mit kurzem Käfig schaffen immer 30Z, ich meine hier auch schon einmal von 32 gelesen zu haben. Ich teile die Meinung von Michfish bzgl. der Übersetzung, mehr als 28Z (in Philipps Fall mit 32er KB) braucht man nicht. Er fährt fast nur die Gänge 5-8. In den richtigen Bergen ist das vielleicht etwas anderes. Doch wegen der kleinen Räder ist die Entfaltung von 32 X 28 eher vergleichbar mit der eines 26er MTB mit 24 X 28. Das ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## trifi70 (2. Januar 2014)

Man muss hier differenzieren. Die Käfiglänge sagt erstmal nix aus über die max. Ritzelgröße, schon gar nicht am Kinderrad mit vorne meist nur einem Kettenblatt.

Ein langer Käfig ist notwendig für eine große Übersetzungsbandbreite bzw. in den technischen Spezifikationen als Kapazität bezeichnet: Kapazität = (Differenz der Zähne vorne groß-klein) + (Differenz der Zähne hinten größtes-kleinstes). Am Kinderrad ist vorne meist mit nur einem KB 0, hinten mit 11-36er Kassette max. 25, was ein Rennradschaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig locker schafft.

ABER: RR-Schaltwerke sind oft nur für offiziell 27/28er größtes Ritzel ausgelegt. Passen tut allermeist auch 30 und in manchen Fällen sogar ein 32er Ritzel. Dies hängt (auch) vom Schaltauge, der Kettenlänge und von der Einstellung der sog. B-Screw am Schaltwerk ab.

Wenn man also mit 30er hinten zurecht kommt, ist ein RR-Schaltwerk problemlos nutzbar. Im Prinzip. Am Kinderrad etwas dagegen spricht die bei aktuellen Rennrad-Schaltwerken recht hohe Rückstellkraft der Feder. Diese scheint nötig, weil unterm Lenkerband verlegte Züge grade in Mode sind und die erhöhte Reibung entsprechend stärkere Federn verlangt. Herr Fischer von Kania hat mir erklärt, dass die Auswahl des Schaltwerks auch nach den Bedienkräften erfolgt und da ist wohl der Ansatz bei Shimano, dass die unteren Klassen eher schwächere Federn haben, was zum Kinderrad von der Bedienkraft her besser passt. Der lange Käfig ist dann leider meist inklusive...

Ich würde aus obigen Gründen ein älteres Schaltwerk aus der 9fach Ära und auf jeden Fall ohne Shadow benutzen, die gab es auch als XT in etwas kürzer (Typ GS). Habe zudem ein XTR mit Inverslogik, das wird aus Gründen der Bedienkraft vermutlich unser erster Versuch am 20er.


----------



## michfisch (2. Januar 2014)

So ist das, sag ich doch! Älteres Schaltwerk RR oder MTB mit kurzem Käfig.
Meine Große fährt altes XTR mit kurzem Käfig und auch 28er Kassette. Da geht auch 32er Kassette
Gruss M


----------



## DoctorCol (3. Januar 2014)

So, bin auch wieder mal online. Also auf dem Kania ist eine 32er Kassette und mit ein bisschen Nachregeln schaltet auch das aktuelle Alivio Schaltwerk sauber in die oberen Gänge. Ich habe noch ein fast neues XT Schaltwerk, das damals meiner Rohloff weichen musste. Falls das Alivio seinen erstes Schlag abbekommen hat, werde ich mal tauschen. Meine Tochter schaltet jetzt seit Gestern auch zumindest zwischen Gang 3-5 (1 Gangwechsel im Stehen und wieder Losfahren) was für sie und mich schon ein Erfolgserlebnis ist. Die Schaltkräfte scheinen also adäquat zu sein, nur geht Treten und Schalten nicht simultan! ;-) Ihre Hauptmotivation zum Schalten sind übrigens der Zahlenwechsel im Display und nicht der passende Gang...Dinge gibt es...

Danke für die technischen Hinweise + Foto von der Schaltwerkseite reiche ich nach, alles etwas stressig zum Jahresanfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevens28/2 (7. Januar 2014)

Wo hast du denn die Blümchen her und auch der Sattel ist interessant. Kannst du mal die bezugsqelle nennen?
Ich habe auch ne 4,5 jährige die voll auf sowas abfährt....die sehnlichst auf ihr Cube 200 Umbau wartet.

Olli


----------



## michfisch (7. Januar 2014)

Blümchen und den Sattel gibt's bei ebay.
Da habe ich zumindest meine pinken Sterne her. 
Den Sattel habe ich da auch schon gesendet,  war mir aber zu schwer und zu heftig. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## DoctorCol (8. Januar 2014)

In einem älteren Post, hatte ich schon mal die Blumen von Amazon verlinkt. Und den Sattel gibt es in der Tat bei Ebay. Der Sattel mag das Rad um ca. 0,75% schwerer machen, ist aber das Erste...was meine Tochter anderen auf die Nase bindet, wenn sie mit dem neuen Rad auf dicke Hose macht! Ich sag nur EINHÖRNER und so...Betroffene können mich verstehen.
Gestern stand ihr Rad am Spielplatz neben einem neuen weißen 24er Kania und es sah immer noch nicht mädchentypisch überladen aus mit dem Geblümten. Mutter und Besitzerin hatten natürlich auch gleich Fragen wegen Umbauten. Das 24er sieht von den ganzen Proportionen schon mehr nach Rad aus, hoffentlich expandiert in 3 Jahren Kaniabikes nicht auch Richtung USA und ich muss mir dann wieder einen neuen Hersteller suchen, weil er nicht mehr Deutschland beliefern will!


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2014)

WC. Kania in in D beheimatet, das ist am leichtesten zu beliefern. Isla hat Europa als Nebengeschäft beliefert, für ein paar Enthusiasten, mit Sicherheit nicht mit großem Gewinn. Die haben sich dann überlegt, daß Amiland besser geht und daher die arbeitsintensiven Sondergeschäfte mit Enthusiasten eingestellt.

Oliver

PS: Einhorn sagt mir nix. Bin wohl kein Betroffener... ;-))


----------



## michfisch (8. Januar 2014)

Kann dir auch nix sagen, wenn du keine Mädels hast!
Jungs finden da wahrscheinlich Ninjas oder son Kram besser.
Super, das nicht alle das toll finden, sonst würde es ein Einheitsbrei geben.
Individualität ist angesagt.
Gruss Michael


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2014)

Filly Pferdchen sind bei uns der Renner... 

Kania wird nicht auf US Markt umschwenken. Hätten auch keinen Grund dazu. Bei Isla liegt das schon eher auf der Hand... Kania wird eher noch für andere Überraschungen gut sein. Ma abwarten...


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Kann dir auch nix sagen, wenn du keine Mädels hast!


Doch, vorhanden.

Trifi, wat denn nu? Kinderliegerad? Vollgefedert? Überhaupt gefedert? 20" sub8, 24" sub 9... Was gibt's denn noch?

Immer diese Anspielungen... ;-))

Oliver

PS: ach so!!!!! diese Viecher sind Einhörner? Ja, schon gehört. O-Ton Philipp über seinen Freund: der spielt mit Mädchenkram.  (aber er fand das auch nicht so schlecht bei ihm... ;-)) )


----------



## DoctorCol (9. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich den möglichen Verkaufsstop von Kania in D mit dem Smiley deutlich als Schnack gekennzeichnet hätte...ihr seid trotzdem drauf eingegangen  
Herr Fischer von Kaniabikes ist nichtsdestotrotz ein richtig netter Kontakt und ohne solche engagierten Menschen, würde es bei Kinderrädern in D nicht nur recht mau, sondern auch noch ziemlich eintönig aussehen. Ich staune trotzdem, wie viele Kanias und Islas in unserer direkten Nähe zu finden sind, wenn man ein Auge dafür hat. Bedarf scheint ja vorhanden zu sein!
Bei der Generation meiner Tochter ~5 Jahre hat der Weihnachtsmann relativ viele 20 Zöller mitgebracht. Bei der Präsentation in der KiTa weiß ich manchmal nicht, ob ich mich für das Kind freuen soll oder nicht.


----------



## trolliver (9. Januar 2014)

Ich freu mich immer mit jedem Kind mit - und denk mir dann meinen Teil. ;-))

Was ist denn das für eine Ecke, wo es so viele Kanias und Islas gibt? Hier in OL, nicht eben eine arme Stadt, habe ich noch keine anderen außer Philipps gesehen, und wir kommen hier gut rum, kennen fast alle Spielplätze.

Oliver


----------



## DoctorCol (9. Januar 2014)

Ich wohne in Bielefeld im Einzugsgebiet der Universität, z.B. auf der anderen Strassenseite gegenüber 2 CNOC 16er und wenn ich alle (die ich unterscheiden kann) in unserem Stadtteil addiere...komme ich auf 10 unterschiedliche Islas + Kania. Viele Eltern davon leben wie wir autolos, was bei uns mit kurzen Wegen und Parkplatzstress auch Sinn macht und wissen eben selber ein sinnvolles Rad und deren Preis zu schätzen. Die Räder fahren bis auf eine Ausnahme eigentlich nur durch die Stadt und die eine Ausnahme hat schon als Laufradfahrer lustige Sachen am Berg+Wald gemacht, wo ich als Vater neidvoll schaute. Für meine Tochter ist Gelände absolutes No Go...vielleicht ändert sich das noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (9. Januar 2014)

Gibts doch gar nicht. Also Bielefeld. 

Toll, wenn so viele Eltern ihren Kindern das gönnen.  Denke auch: da ist ein Markt. Nur weiß keiner genau, wie groß der ist. Aber das wird jetzt ausgelotet. Immerhin kommt ab und an ein neuer Anbieter hinzu


----------



## Taurus1 (10. Januar 2014)

Ziemlich viele Blümchen! Aber wenn es der Tochter gefällt, warum nicht!

Wegen der Schaltkräfte:
Ein Invers-Schaltwerk vereinfacht die Schaltkräfte deutlich, allerdings sind dann die Zahlen am Drehgriff verkehrt herum: 1 ist der schwerste und 8 der leichteste Gang.
Interessiert meine Tochter aber überhaupt nicht.
Ich war günstig an ein älteres 9fach XTR-Schaltwerk drangekommen (knapp 200 gramm für die Gewichtfetischisten) mit vermutlich mittlerem Käfig. Funktioniert mit dem Original 8fach Drehgriff sehr gut und erleichtert das runterschalten in leichtere Gänge deutlich, was für meine Tochter wichtig ist, da sie das manchmal vergisst und dann kurz vor knapp runterschalten muss.
Das große Ritzel benutzt sie mangels Schmackes in den Beinen öfter mal bei steileren Anstiegen, deswegen halte ich die Abstufung der Originalkassette für sinnvoll. In flachen Regionen kann man über kleinere Kassetten wahrscheinlich nachdenken.


----------



## trifi70 (21. Januar 2014)

Neues bei Kania auf der Homepage. Daten zu den neuen Twenty small und large. Dazu neue Farben.

Und ein Text zur Lieferbarkeit. Wer Ostern was braucht, muss wohl sehr schnell handeln...
http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/KANIABIKES/TWENTY-Small-Team


----------



## Grauer-Esel (5. April 2014)

Das warten hat sich gelohnt.

Seit vorgestern hat sich der Fahrzeugpark von meinem Sohn um ein Kania Twenty Small Team erweitert.

Noch im Laden gewogen (wie auf dem Bild mit Pedalen) 7,55 kg.





















Vielen Dank an das Forum für die ganzen Infos.

Das 24er wird dann vielleicht ein Selbstaufbau, ich habe Blut geleckt…

Grüße  Grauer-Esel


----------



## Bikebarney (5. April 2014)

Oh fein, es geht voran. 
Da steigt ja die Hoffnung unser grünes "Sixteen" tatsächlich zu Ostern zu bekommen, wie unser Händler auf Nachfrage andeutete.


----------



## Stefan74 (6. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich da auch mal zu wort.
Das Kania 16 für unsere Jüngste wurde uns für die zweite Aprilwoche zugesagt (bedeutet sechs Wochen Lieferzeit).
Auf Nachfrage diese Woche wurde uns die letzte Aprilwoche genannt.
Ihre Zwillingsschwester ist schon seit vier Wochen auf einem mit, viel Glück ergatterten Cnoc 16 unterwegs während sie noch mit ihrem Hot Rock 12 tapfer abmüht und nun noch länger warten muss. 
Hoffe der Termin verschiebt sich nicht weiter nach hinten.


----------



## Bikebarney (6. April 2014)

Tja, Stefan da ergeht es uns ja ganz ähnlich....mein Kleener (seit kurzem 4 Jahre alt) gurkt derzeit auch noch auf einem HOT ROCK 12" (in metallicblau) rum und fragt ständig nach dem neuen, schnellen, großen Fahrrad.  
Das KANIA Sixteen sollte eigentlich sein Geburtstagsgeschenk (Mitte März) werden.


----------



## Fortis76 (22. April 2014)

So nachdem die Osterfeiertage nun rum sind. Möchte ich noch unser neustes Familienmitglied vorstellen.
Aufgrund dessen, dass es alles doch ziemlich knapp zu Ostern wurde, hatte Herr Fischer angeboten das Bike teilmontiert zu versenden.
Diesem Angebot bin dankend nachgekommen.
Also hier mal die Bilder vom Aufbau mit diversen Gewichten, vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen.

               

Als mein Großer es dann im Garten gefunden hat, hat er es sich gleich geschnappt und ist losgeradelt als wäre er nie ein anderes gefahren.
Das war dann doch etwas erstaunlich für mich, schließlich ist er vorher ein 12 Zoll Rad gefahren und ich hatte etwas bedenken wegen der Größe.
Er ist auf jedenfall super begeistert und ist gestern 3,5 h mit rumgefahren, wir haben ihn kaum runtergebracht.

Ich muss sagen, dass auch ich begeistert bin und wirklich dieses Rad wärmstens empfehlen kann.
Auch das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis halte ich für angemessen.

Mein Dank geht auch an Herrn Fischer und sein "Team", für die super Abwicklung und auch in Stresszeiten sehr freundliche und schnelle Kommunikation.


----------



## trolliver (22. April 2014)

Krasse Farbe! Mir gefällt's. Und es ist immer schön zu sehen, wie sich die Kinder freuen, Ich werde das meinerseits nie vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craysor (22. April 2014)

Hallo Fortis,
ich habe das Twenty in Large Orange auch zum Selbstaufbau gewählt! Wie gross ist der Abstand zwischen linker Kurbel und Tretlager? Ich habe noch nie so ein Vierkant montiert und bei HTII gibt es diesen Abstand nicht.


----------



## Fortis76 (22. April 2014)

Also der Abstand ist schon recht groß. Ist aber Normal, am besten halt mit nem Dremo festziehen, habe so 30 nm im Kopf.
Ich kann morgen mal nachmessen.
Stell mal ein Bild rein wie das Orange aussieht interessiert mich.

EDIT: Habe gemessen so ca. 1 cm.


----------



## craysor (23. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen, das kommt hin. Ich habe mit 35 NM angezogen....


----------



## Fortis76 (23. April 2014)

Das ist ok. Von daher alles im grünen Bereich.

P.S. Bild nicht vergessen, würde gerne mal das Orange in Natura sehen.


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2014)

kommt morgen, ersten Kratzer hat es schon


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2014)

in Natura, das Kania Twenty Basic Large.
Erster Eindruck super. Mein Sohn 4 Jahre, 8 Monate passt es. Kommt zwar nicht mit dem kompletten Fuß auf den Boden, aber stehen ist ja nicht der Normalzustand .
Schweißnähte etc. in Ordnung, Räder ordentlich zentriert, Bremsen und Schaltung ordentlich eingestellt. Verarbeitung super.
Gut finde ich auch die Reifenwahl.

Kleine Anregungspunkte für die nächste Charge *aus meiner Sicht*:
-Anschweißmuffen für Schutzblech über der V-Brake sind unnötig groß
-Pedale weglassen, oder was höherwertiges
-Griffe sind für Erwachsene. Für Kinderhände unnötig groß
-Vorbauschrauben mit 10.9 etwas überdimensioniert, Alu in Fahrradfarbe und als Rundkopf wären eine optische Aufwertung
-ebenso die Ahead Kappe, eventuell mit  eingelaserten Logo
-das Logo/Schriftzug auf der Innenseite der Kettenstrebe ist unnötig, ebenso könnte man an der Beschriftung was weglassen, gerade die Beschriftung am Sattelrohr finde ich übertrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (24. April 2014)

Auch ne schöne Farbe. Wünsche euch viel Spaß wir waren heute das Erste Mal richtig mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs und er hat locker 11 km zurückgelegt und wollte noch weiter fahren.


----------



## trolliver (24. April 2014)

Gefällt mir auch. Wie large sieht es gar nicht aus. 

Zu den Kritikpunkten: Aluschrauben am Vorbau wird sich kein Hersteller oder Händler trauen (ich auch nicht). Wenn dann vielleicht Titan, aber $$.

Oliver


----------



## DianaD80 (25. April 2014)

@[email protected]: Wie groß ist Dein Kleiner dass er schon da drauf passt?


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2014)

113cm


----------



## Grauer-Esel (25. April 2014)

bei uns bewährt sich das Bike ebenfalls.

Und was mich am meisten freut, das die Schaltung für meinen Sohn wirklich schon bedienbar ist.

Am Anfang hat es mich einfach nur gefreut dass er technisch den Schaltvorgang schon ausführen kann.

Mittlerweil schaltet mein Sohn schon mit erstaunlich viel System selbst, schön Gang für Gang.

Sehr praktisch da wir im Schwarzwald wohnen und somit zwangsläufig Berg hoch oder runter müssen oder besser gesagt dürfen.

Mein Sohn ist ebenfalls direkt vom 12 Zoll Rad umgestiegen, ohne Probleme.

Ich hatte mich erst von den Maßen meines Sohnes (Größe 104cm, Beininnenlänge 44cm) auf ein 16 Zoll Rad eingeschossen und da die kleine Schwester hinterherkommt auch für einen relativen kurzen Zeitraum gekauft, aber...

beim Probefahren vom Kokua 16 Zoll und Frog 48 saß er schon ziemlich gedrungen drauf.

Dann einfach mal das Kokua 20Zoll probiert und das war schon durchaus vertretbar.

Somit also dann gehofft, gezittert und gewartet das er mit der Überstandshöhe auch für das Kania auch reicht.

Ein Tag vor seinem Fünften Geburtstag dann die Erlösung, haut hin.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Probefahren!


----------



## augenklaus (3. Juli 2014)

Das Kaniabike Twenty small in grün von meinem Sohn (4 Jahre) ist gestern gekommen.
Endmontage kein Problem. Schalten mit Gripshift und das Bremsen mit Hebel ist nach kurzem Üben überhaupt kein Problem mehr.
Er ist total begeistert und kommt aufgrund von Geometrie und Schaltung jetzt auch schon einige steile Rampen bei uns im Sauerland rauf.
Nur die vordere Bremse sollte man erstmal etwas softer einstellen. Die ist sonst sehr giftig.
Alles in allem ein top Rad was unserm Jungen viel Freude bereitet!


----------



## hugo790 (3. Juli 2014)

Mein Sohn (6) hat seit Samstag auch ein Kaniabike. Das TwentyLarge Team. Das hatte doch tatsächlich der Händler in Nürnberg noch von der Osterlieferung auf Lager. Dort standen an dem Tag auch jede Menge Basic-Räder in den verschiedenen Größen und Farben verpackt rum.

Die Pedale habe ich schon gewechselt, denn bei den Originalen ist er ständig abgerutscht.

Der Händler meinte zwar, dass das Rad etwas zu groß für ihn ist und hat ihn auch nur mit niedrigem Sattel probefahren lassen, aber ich denke es passt.

Witzig war, als ich meinem Sohn sagte, er soll das Rad mal hochheben. Er hat es hochgehoben und war der Meinung, er hat es nicht hochgehoben. Er greift nochmal um, hebt es wieder hoch und schaut ungläubig auf den Boden, um zu sehen, ob wirklich beide Räder in der Luft sind. Es ist jetzt gut 3 kg leichter als das alte 16 Zöller. Da habe ich leider beim Kauf nicht aufs Gewicht geachtet (dafür auf Freilauf + 2 Handbremsen).


----------



## renntiger (23. Januar 2015)

Jetzt muss ich das Thema nochmal hochhieven. Wir sind seit letzter Woche Besitzer des 20" small team:



Wie man sehen kann zeigt die Waage inkl. Pedale 7,85 kg! Ohne dann 7,6 kg. Das Bild von Fortis76 zeigt 7,51 kg. Macht ohne Klingel 0,3 kg Unterschied. Wiegen die Mow Joes um soviel mehr? Leider konnte ich keine Gewichtsangabe des Kenda Reifen finden. Zudem ist mir ein Unterschied in der Felge aufgefallen: Die unseren haben keinen PLP Schriftzug... Gibt's einen Unterschied in den Basic und Team Felgen?
Ich denke ich werde mal die Laufräder und Reifen wiegen.


----------



## Fortis76 (23. Januar 2015)

Also die Mow Joes wiegen schon etwas mehr. Vorderrad mit Schlauch und Reifen wiegt 910 gr (Bild in meiner Gallerie).
Kannst ja mal das Vorderrad separat wiegen und dann vergleichen.


----------



## renntiger (23. Januar 2015)

Interressant: mein Vorderrad kpl. wiegt 1068 g, der Mow Joe 347 g, der Schlauch 148 g.
Das vordere LR 576 g, das hintere 824 g je inkl. Felgenband. Ergibt für dern LRS 1400 g inkl. Felgenband.
Lt. Hr. Fischer gab es noch den Superlight LRS mit 1230 - 1260 g. Kann das sein, dass Du den hast? War Deiner bei der Teamversion standard? Oder hattest Du extra den leichten geordert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (23. Januar 2015)

Nein war alles so bei der Teamversion dabei.


----------



## renntiger (23. Januar 2015)

Dann wurde wohl in der Zwischenzeit auf die schwereren Naben umgestellt... Na super.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Januar 2015)

Ich würde da mal freundlich bei Herrn Fischer anfragen, ob er die Spec geändert hat oder ev. eine Verwechslung vorliegt. Er ist ja permanent am Optimieren. Normalerweise werden die Teile dabei aber leichter...


----------



## Cengo (29. Januar 2015)

Also meine Tochter 4j. Kommt mit dem schalten nicht so recht klar. Dazu hatte ich bereits hier auch ein thread eröffnet. 
Werde wohl die komplette Schaltung ( schaltwerk , schaltgriff und evtl. Kassette tauschen). 
Nur sind die neueren/ hochwertigen Schaltungen auf 9 -11 Gang ausgelegt. Wollte mal in die Runde fragen , ob man die Kassette gegen ein 9er ritzel tauschen kann ?
Danke vorab für die Rückmeldungen. 
cengiz


----------



## kaes73 (30. Januar 2015)

liegt das Poblem am bedienen des Drehgriffs? mein Sohn ( 5Jahre) kommt mit der Drehgriffschaltung bestens klar, allerdings hab ich die Schaltung ein wenig umgebaut. Eine 8fach-XTR Kette und ein Ultegra-Schaltwerk verbaut. XTR-Innenzüge und andere Aussenzüge verbaut.
Eine Umrüstung auf 9Fach sollte kein Problem sein. da die Cassette auf den Freilauf passen sollte.


----------



## trifi70 (30. Januar 2015)

Man kann die Kassette tauschen, ja. Dann muss auch eine 9fach Kette montiert werden. Man kann aber auch den Schaltzug am Schaltwerk anders klemmen, dann schaltet ein 9fach Schaltgriff die 8fach Kassette. Funktioniert allerdings nur bei Shimano System (Drehgriff darf aber z.B. Sram Attack sein, da dieser Shimano-kompatibel ist). 

Beschrieben ist diese alternative Klemmung bei Sheldon Brown http://sheldonbrown.com/derailer-adjustment.html mit folgendem Bild http://sheldonbrown.com/images/dura-ace-cable-anchor.png Gemeint ist die Position B. Ich habe das getestet und einige Jahre bin ich so problemlos gefahren. Funktioniert nicht nur mit Dura Ace wie beschrieben, sondern auch mit anderen Komponenten, ich hatte 105er.


----------



## Taurus1 (4. Februar 2015)

@Cengo 
Die einfachste Möglichkeit für leichteres Schalten: ein Invers Schaltwerk (ältere XT und XTR). Gebraucht mit ein bisschen Glück gebraucht 30-40 Euro.
Sind zwar 9fach, aber kompatibel mit dem 8fach Drehgriff. Ausserdem noch die Schaltzüge fetten. Hat meiner Tochter sehr geholfen.
Allerdings kehrt sich die Schaltlogik um, d. h. der 8. Gang ist der leichteste und der 1. der schwerste. War meiner Tochter aber egal.
Wenn das nicht reicht, kannst du immer noch Zug und Aussenhüllen tauschen, oder den Schaltgriff.


----------



## renntiger (6. Februar 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich würde da mal freundlich bei Herrn Fischer anfragen, ob er die Spec geändert hat oder ev. eine Verwechslung vorliegt. Er ist ja permanent am Optimieren. Normalerweise werden die Teile dabei aber leichter...



So, die Sache mit den Laufrädern ist geklärt, hier die Antwort:

"die Felgen der letzten Team-Edition wurden geändert - Felgengewicht stieg um ca. 100 g, Reifengewicht sank um 50 g (Mow Joe gegenüber Kenda) , was durch die deutlich höherwertigen Mow Joe`s mehr als ausgeglichen wurde....
Und: Mit  20 x 1,85 und geländeorientierterem Profil ist auch mehr Dämpfung gegeben."

Warum hier einfach auf die schwereren Felgen umgestellt wurde weiß ich leider nicht, evtl. Kosten oder Verfügbarkeit. Hier mal meine Annahmen, wie sich der LRS zusammensetzt (Die Optik der genannten Naben ist denen im Kania verdammt ähnlich bzw. identisch). Nur falls es jemanden interessiert.

gesamt gewogen 1400 g
VR Nabe Novatec A521SB (FH) 109 g
HR Nabe Novatec F422SB (RH) 339 g
Speichen inkl. Nippel 2.0 250 g
Felge Kania 350 g
gesamt: 1398 g

Beim Speichengewicht bin ich mir gar net sicher...

Ob und wie sich hier eine Optimierung lohnt


----------



## KIV (6. Februar 2015)

Cengo schrieb:


> Also meine Tochter 4j. Kommt mit dem schalten nicht so recht klar. Dazu hatte ich bereits hier auch ein thread eröffnet.
> Werde wohl die komplette Schaltung ( schaltwerk , schaltgriff und evtl. Kassette tauschen).
> Nur sind die neueren/ hochwertigen Schaltungen auf 9 -11 Gang ausgelegt. Wollte mal in die Runde fragen , ob man die Kassette gegen ein 9er ritzel tauschen kann ?
> Danke vorab für die Rückmeldungen.
> cengiz


Mein Junior fährt einen 8-fach Drehschalter (SRAM mrx comp) mit ner 9-fach Kassette, bei der ich das 11er Ritzel über das Schaltwerk stillgelegt habe.
Man sollte Kindern keine zu harte Übersetzung anbieten, die Belastung ist ggf zu hoch. Schau mal auf kaniabikes.eu , da steht irgendwo was zur 'maximalen Entfaltung'.
Das Schaltwerk ist ein altes 950er XTR, die Bedienung auch dank der Teflonbeschichteten Innenzüge sehr leichgängig.
Achte auch auf etwas weitere Kuvenradien bei der Zugverlegung.

VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cengo (19. März 2015)

Cengo schrieb:


> Also meine Tochter 4j. Kommt mit dem schalten nicht so recht klar. Dazu hatte ich bereits hier auch ein thread eröffnet.
> Werde wohl die komplette Schaltung ( schaltwerk , schaltgriff und evtl. Kassette tauschen).
> Nur sind die neueren/ hochwertigen Schaltungen auf 9 -11 Gang ausgelegt. Wollte mal in die Runde fragen , ob man die Kassette gegen ein 9er ritzel tauschen kann ?
> Danke vorab für die Rückmeldungen.
> cengiz


 
Danke an allen für die Tipps und Anregungen!
Folgendes hab ich nun geschafft:

- Das Fahhrad hat jetzt ein:
---Sram X9 Drehgriff 8-Fach ( Aus Amy-Land bestellt)
---Sram X9 Schaltwerk medium Käfig
---Shimano Schaltzüge

Die Schaltung funktioniert einfach Super!
Interesse halber werde ich als nächstes (wie vom Taurus1 empfohlen) inverse XTR-Schaltwerk ausprobieren. Davon gibt es ja genung im Gebrauchtmark. Evtl. auch noch ne XTR-Kette ( danke Kaes73 für den Tipp).


----------



## Lalyle (30. März 2015)

So, ich hab heute für meinen ziemlich kleinen 7jährigen auch ein Kania 20" large ergattert. Gebraucht, eine Saison gefahren und immer brav in der Garage gelagert. Und das für 250.– CHF. Nice. Jetzt darf das Islabike 16" weg (falls jemand aus der Schweiz Interesse hat…). Sohn kam sofort bestens klar damit und meinte "mein neues Rad hat im Fall total Ausdauer!".  Wahrscheinlich wäre das 24" small ideal gewesen, aber so sitzt er schon sehr bequem und fühlt sich sicher, auch gut. 

Ich bräuchte jetzt also noch steckbare Mudguards. Habt ihr da Tips? Leicht und zahlbar?
Und – gibt es kompatible Griffe und Pedalen in abgefahrenen Farben? Ansonsten werde ich nichts aufrüsten, das reicht bequem für unsere Zwecke. Aber Sohn fände etwas Blingbling super.


----------



## Taurus1 (8. April 2015)

Hab das hier am blauen 2013er Twenty meiner Tochter:
MTB-Pedal Ultralight III PD-M13 in weiß
https://www.lxs-bike.de/mtb-pedal-ultralight-iii-pd-m13,3,87,8283?gclid=CIH9j8Wj58QCFQ_ItAodnwwALQ

In den Umbau und Tuning-threads findest du noch mehr. Viele Plattformpedale sind allerdings relativ groß. Die Größe von dem XLC finde ich gut.


----------



## renntiger (22. Juni 2015)

kaes73 schrieb:


> liegt das Poblem am bedienen des Drehgriffs? mein Sohn ( 5Jahre) kommt mit der Drehgriffschaltung bestens klar, allerdings hab ich die Schaltung ein wenig umgebaut. Eine 8fach-XTR Kette und ein Ultegra-Schaltwerk verbaut. XTR-Innenzüge und andere Aussenzüge verbaut.
> Eine Umrüstung auf 9Fach sollte kein Problem sein. da die Cassette auf den Freilauf passen sollte.


Welches Ultegra passt denn hier am besten? 9-fach/10-fach? Kurzer Käfig müsste doch gehen. Wieso die XTR-Kette?


----------



## trolliver (23. Juni 2015)

Philipp fährt ein 9/10-fach Ultegra mit 8fach Kassette und Drehgriffen. Wiegt wenig und paßt gut.

Bei Ketten dachte ich immer, Ultegra entspricht XTR bis auf die Länge. Wir fahren jedoch kein Shimano, müßt' ich nachschauen. Doch, meine Frau wieder, nachdem ihre KMC zweimal kurz nacheinander gerissen ist. Das erste Mal, daß ich sowas erlebe.

Oliver


----------



## renntiger (23. Juni 2015)

Geht das Ultegra kurz mit den 32 Zähnen an der Kassette? Oder was für eine kleinste Übersetzung fährt Philipp denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. Juni 2015)

Ultegra mit 32 Zähnen klappt nur mit Glück (hängt von Geo des Schaltauges ab und Kettenlänge spielt auch mit rein, B-Screw voll reindrehen, klar).

Ältere Schaltwerke sind kaum schwerer und haben geringere Bedienkräfte (Federspannung).

Ultegra ist XT Niwo. XTR wäre DA. Ist aber egal, funktionell passen die, deutlich Gewicht spart man nicht mit diesen Ketten.

Sach ma, trolliver, ist die identische KMC Kette an verschiedenen Nieten gerissen? Wieviel Watt tritt Dein Weib?


----------



## trolliver (23. Juni 2015)

Philipp fährt das Ultegra mit max. 28 Zähnen. Wir wohnen halt im Flachland. 32 Zähne würden sich, so wie das aussieht, wohl nicht ausgehen.

Stimmt: XT = Ultegra, deshalb mußten sie ja noch was darüber erfinden vor >20 Jahren.

Ja, es ist dieselbe KMC-Kette. Ich bewahre von jeder Kette, die ich verbaue und kürze, die Restglieder auf, für den Fall der Fälle... der trat vor ein paar Monaten ein. Also im Karton gewühlt und gefunden, gefreut wie ein Schneekönig, daß meine Sammlerwut doch nicht sinnlos ist. Das gerissene Glied war richtig hin, der Niet hatte die Lasche geweitet und letztlich verdreht. Ich hatte sowas noch nie zuvor gesehen.

Also raus damit und neues rein. Nach zwei Tagen kommt se wieder an, das Rad führe nich. Über so Aussagen kann ich mich ja immer beömmeln. Nicht: die Kette ist gerissen oder auch nur: da stimmt was mit der Kette nich... nein. Das Rad fährt nich. Punkt! Ich also wieder nachgesehen... wieder gerissen, wieder fast identisches Bild, aber an einer ganz anderen Stelle. Schrotteil. Hängt nun am Rosenbogen, hab' ihr ne HG70 (irgendwas in der Art) aufgezogen, seitdem ist Ruhe.

Philipp fährt auch eine KMC-Kette, diese superleichte. Bislang problemlos.


----------

